# Looking to get started



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I want to start bowhunting and was looking for advice about a good all around bow. Will use for both target/tournments and hunting. Price doesnt really matter but have talked to others that say a $500 bow is a solid place to start. Have looked around at Matthews, Hoyt, PSE and all seem like nice bows but just want some input!!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I would suggest getting a good bow first not a cheap one. If you buy the cheap one and like it then you will want to upgrade. In which case the cheap bow is going to either be sold or thrown in a closet never used. Now if you don't like it the cheap bow will be tough to sell and may be thrown in a closet. A more expensive bow (doesn't have to be most expensive) will loose money but if you buy used can always resell for roughly the price paid.

More importantly get started out with a bow that fits you. This means talking with guys at a Pro shop or club. If your saying address is the Lakeville, MN south of Burnsville then the maker of a great rest has a good shop and he will let you shoot numerous bows. I can't recall his shop name for absolute but something like Schaffer Archery (like the rest company I may have spelled it wrong). It is kiddy corner from the Pepsi plant if that helps. I went there once and played with some bows. In fact it is the reason I now have a BowTech Allegiance rather than staying with my Martin Tracer.


----------

